# White Widow YIELDS



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 3, 2010)

Question for all you White Widow growers out there ... WHAT is the most yield you have ever pulled off one plant? I'm very interested to hear outdoor #s, but curious what indoor is pulling in for comparison.


----------



## bobbyhopefeild (Sep 3, 2010)

dinafem white widow, looked like it was a really small yeild on the plant but the buds were rock hard and sticky as hell. yeiled 1 and a half ounces off 1 plant under completely cfl and thats bone dry weight. go for it, its a damn good plant
bobby


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 3, 2010)

bobbyhopefeild said:


> dinafem white widow, looked like it was a really small yeild on the plant but the buds were rock hard and sticky as hell. yeiled 1 and a half ounces off 1 plant under completely cfl and thats bone dry weight. go for it, its a damn good plant
> bobby


That looks so delicious! Thx for sharing brotha! Much appreciated

I've smoked White Rhino before and it was BY FAR some of the best smoke I've ever had. I remember it being a very deep, skunky flavor. Could barely see any green it was so white. And the body high was a serious couch lock. A good friend of mine said the same about the White Widow he came across in Amsterdam. 

Can't wait til harvest! The Widow is 7 weeks away, with the StarTrek & Mazars following shortly after =)


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 3, 2010)

bobbyhopefeild said:


> dinafem white widow, looked like it was a really small yeild on the plant but the buds were rock hard and sticky as hell. yeiled 1 and a half ounces off 1 plant under completely cfl and thats bone dry weight. go for it, its a damn good plant
> bobby


Do you let those go longer than 8-9 weeks to finish??? I'm thinking I could potentially let mine go 9-10, but I guess it will all come down to what those lovely trichs say in 6-7 weeks.


----------



## bobbyhopefeild (Sep 3, 2010)

Mazar i Shariff said:


> Do you let those go longer than 8-9 weeks to finish??? I'm thinking I could potentially let mine go 9-10, but I guess it will all come down to what those lovely trichs say in 6-7 weeks.


in the pics they are nearly 7 weeks in 12/12 , we cut them at about the 8.5 week mark and trichs were around 5% translucent, 15% amber and 80% cloudy, the high was super relaxing and strong but weirdly not lethargic or couchlock - like , we had some other pot of gold plants that we left for a lot longer and they had a stronger high but were far more of a lazy high. It depends what kind of high your looking for, most people tend to favour the strong indica couch lock high that comes with leaving your plants go for a bit longer.
hope that helps
bobby


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 3, 2010)

bobbyhopefeild said:


> in the pics they are nearly 7 weeks in 12/12 , we cut them at about the 8.5 week mark and trichs were around 5% translucent, 15% amber and 80% cloudy, the high was super relaxing and strong but weirdly not lethargic or couchlock - like , we had some other pot of gold plants that we left for a lot longer and they had a stronger high but were far more of a lazy high. It depends what kind of high your looking for, most people tend to favour the strong indica couch lock high that comes with leaving your plants go for a bit longer.
> hope that helps
> bobby


Ya, I'm aware that you can give Indicas a "sative-like" high by clipping them around that earlier phase. It's mainly because a lot of the cannabinoids in the bud start to convert to higher CBN & CBD (the two main couch locking chemicals in cannabis) as you let them go longer. I am def more of a head high kind of guy. I just want to allow my plants to get maximum yield. Although the Widow & StarTrek are kinda more my top shelf stash strains, so I guess I wouldn't mind pulling them a bit earlier and sacrificing a touch more weight. 8 1/2 weeks it is (unless they aren't even cloudy at that point, I'll go 9-10)

I'm glad to hear those strong effects of this strain. I know lots of breeders have their own Widows which vary slightly in consistency, but I've heard an avg 20% THC? The highest I've smoked prob came close to 25-26%, and I'm convinced that was about as good as it gets! The sick thing is ... I know there's better, and it's only going to get stronger! haha

How do you finish your widows in the final month down to flush? PK spike? Carboload? What is the process/length of your flush?

Much appreciated responses brother!


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Sep 3, 2010)

yielded 1 1/4 lb from 10 plants under 600 watts indoors flowed for 8 weeks had to harvest early could have gone another week, all ff nuts and ffof soil 3 gal pots


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 3, 2010)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> yielded 1 1/4 lb from 10 plants under 600 watts indoors flowed for 8 weeks had to harvest early could have gone another week, all ff nuts and ffof soil 3 gal pots


Nice! Not very often I hear of people reaching 1g per watt under 600watts. Usually I've heard people need 1,000 watt lumen output to achieve such results. Way to go!

I'm glad that White Widow can put out such yields. I'm excited to see what she can do for me under the sun. I'll post some pic updates. She's about 5 1/2 ft tall, 6 ft diameter BUSH. Compact as can be, and starting week 2 of flower tomorrow. I'm 90-95% organic, as well, so this should be a tasty harvest!


----------



## bobbyhopefeild (Sep 3, 2010)

Mazar i Shariff said:


> Ya, I'm aware that you can give Indicas a "sative-like" high by clipping them around that earlier phase. It's mainly because a lot of the cannabinoids in the bud start to convert to higher CBN & CBD (the two main couch locking chemicals in cannabis) as you let them go longer. I am def more of a head high kind of guy. I just want to allow my plants to get maximum yield. Although the Widow & StarTrek are kinda more my top shelf stash strains, so I guess I wouldn't mind pulling them a bit earlier and sacrificing a touch more weight. 8 1/2 weeks it is (unless they aren't even cloudy at that point, I'll go 9-10)
> 
> I'm glad to hear those strong effects of this strain. I know lots of breeders have their own Widows which vary slightly in consistency, but I've heard an avg 20% THC? The highest I've smoked prob came close to 25-26%, and I'm convinced that was about as good as it gets! The sick thing is ... I know there's better, and it's only going to get stronger! haha
> 
> ...



well i was taught that any nutrient deficiency (such as nitrogen) in the flowering stage would impede growth and reduce overall yeilds, with experience i have found this to be true, so i don't do pk spikes , mj needs sustained levels of P during all of flowering and will tolerate high levels throughout its life, i prefer amending the soil with a slow release P organic fertiliser (such as bat guano) before planting and then using a regular blooming NPK fertiliser. I like my plants to have deep green leaves throughout flowering until flush. Organic, un-sulphured black strap molasses is what you need as it is a pure and powerful way to get carbs into the plants and from personal experience i know it works and its cheap. use 2ml per litre or 10ml per gallon on every other watering on week 1-3 of 12/12 and bump it up to 4ml per litre on every other watering on week 4-7, you can choose to bump it up again to 5-6ml for the remaining weeks, some choose to continue the molasses through to harvest but i stop half way through flushing.
I normally begin flushing on the cusp of them being ripe , when the trichs are 2% amber and mainly cloudy, i use 15litre pots for each plant so i flush it through with 45litres, i use lots of perlite as lots of oxygen really speeds up growth and makes the flush drain faster and more effectively, a effective flush with plants growing at optimum levels will make the plants show nutrient deficiencies within 48 hours, i normally flush and feed with plain water for 1-2 weeks depending on the progression of ripeness. the longer the flush, gernerally means the smoother the smoke.
hope that helps
bobby


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 3, 2010)

bobbyhopefeild said:


> well i was taught that any nutrient deficiency (such as nitrogen) in the flowering stage would impede growth and reduce overall yeilds, with experience i have found this to be true, so i don't do pk spikes , mj needs sustained levels of P during all of flowering and will tolerate high levels throughout its life, i prefer amending the soil with a slow release P organic fertiliser (such as bat guano) before planting and then using a regular blooming NPK fertiliser. I like my plants to have deep green leaves throughout flowering until flush. Organic, un-sulphured black strap molasses is what you need as it is a pure and powerful way to get carbs into the plants and from personal experience i know it works and its cheap. use 2ml per litre or 10ml per gallon on every other watering on week 1-3 of 12/12 and bump it up to 4ml per litre on every other watering on week 4-7, you can choose to bump it up again to 5-6ml for the remaining weeks, some choose to continue the molasses through to harvest but i stop half way through flushing.
> I normally begin flushing on the cusp of them being ripe , when the trichs are 2% amber and mainly cloudy, i use 15litre pots for each plant so i flush it through with 45litres, i use lots of perlite as lots of oxygen really speeds up growth and makes the flush drain faster and more effectively, a effective flush with plants growing at optimum levels will make the plants show nutrient deficiencies within 48 hours, i normally flush and feed with plain water for 1-2 weeks depending on the progression of ripeness. the longer the flush, gernerally means the smoother the smoke.
> hope that helps
> bobby


Yes, that was extremely helpful! I will take that advice to heart. Thank you for taking the time for that detailed response. I always try to do that for others on this site, but it seems many people hold back with their advice and keep it short. 

So what other strains do you have good experience with aside from white widow?


----------



## doc111 (Sep 4, 2010)

I pulled almost 10 ounces off of this one from seed. She was a much heavier yielder than all of my other white widows. 


Breeder: Joey Weed


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 4, 2010)

That's very impressive. I know Widow can yield 1-2 lbs, but I thought that was outdoor only. Kudos for getting decently close to that 1lb mark!

Do you think it has slightly altered genetics from the others?


----------



## doc111 (Sep 4, 2010)

Mazar i Shariff said:


> That's very impressive. I know Widow can yield 1-2 lbs, but I thought that was outdoor only. Kudos for getting decently close to that 1lb mark!
> 
> Do you think it has slightly altered genetics from the others?


I vegged her for almost 3 months. She definitely stood out among the rest of them. Her yields were almost double any of my other white widows. She had the familiar white widow smell and taste but leans a little heavier on the sativa side as far as the buzz is concerned. I am still working with this pheno because she was an almost perfect balance of yield and potency.


----------



## bobbyhopefeild (Sep 4, 2010)

doc111 said:


> I pulled almost 10 ounces off of this one from seed. She was a much heavier yielder than all of my other white widows.
> 
> 
> Breeder: Joey Weed



hey is that the end result? is that pic of a side bud? or do you mean 10 ounces wet when cut.


----------



## bobbyhopefeild (Sep 4, 2010)

doc111 said:


> I pulled almost 10 ounces off of this one from seed. She was a much heavier yielder than all of my other white widows.
> 
> 
> Breeder: Joey Weed


what breeder is that ww? i gotta get me one of those!


----------



## doc111 (Sep 4, 2010)

bobbyhopefeild said:


> what breeder is that ww? i gotta get me one of those!


10 ounces trimmed, dried and cured. It was a 6 foot beast at finish. This was about a week before I chopped. Like I said, this pheno yielded more than double my next best pheno! She is a champ yielder and I consistently pull 5-6 ounces from her in my perpetual. I grew her so large in the beginning because I always let them go at least 8-10 weeks from seed before taking cuttings. Because of the holidays they had to go about an extra week or 2 in veg so I didn't have to be chopping until after the holidays were over. The breeder is *Joey Weed* and you can pick up his gear at *hempdepot*. I can personally vouch for his white widow and blueberry. I also found an amazing keeper blueberry pheno that is the most amazing blueberry I've ever smoked...........and I've smoked a looooooot of blueberry!


----------



## bobbyhopefeild (Sep 4, 2010)

Mazar i Shariff said:


> Yes, that was extremely helpful! I will take that advice to heart. Thank you for taking the time for that detailed response. I always try to do that for others on this site, but it seems many people hold back with their advice and keep it short.
> 
> So what other strains do you have good experience with aside from white widow?


not many, pot of gold by flying dutchmen, alot of my friends grow but i havnt actually started growing myself until now really.


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 4, 2010)

bobbyhopefeild said:


> not many, pot of gold by flying dutchmen, alot of my friends grow but i havnt actually started growing myself until now really.


Pot of Gold is a good strain from what I remember. Been so long. More of an indica, right? I remember small, dense, tight nugs n a couchlock high.

There's so many strains out there I want to grow it's ridiculous. Then you start talking about what I'd love to cross to create my own hybrid. This list is endless! =)


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 4, 2010)

doc111 said:


> I vegged her for almost 3 months. She definitely stood out among the rest of them. Her yields were almost double any of my other white widows. She had the familiar white widow smell and taste but leans a little heavier on the sativa side as far as the buzz is concerned. I am still working with this pheno because she was an almost perfect balance of yield and potency.


Awesome bro! That's pretty sick. I was gonna say, it def looked like it had more sativa development. Indica genes would have left it more compact. My widow is crazy. The flowers are only on week 2 and the secondary leaves are already thriched out haha i love it


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Sep 11, 2010)

I got 8 oz dry of my 2 plants from nirvana, not bad as it was my first grow i thought and they started off life in a bad way lol - on my windowshelf/ house lamp lol before i bought the set up


----------



## kingme (Sep 11, 2010)

very impressive, i have some ww babies going. im going to lst them soon they are about on avg 6 inches tall. very healthy plants, still dont know which one is going to be my mother. 


titties....


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 11, 2010)

kingme said:


> very impressive, i have some ww babies going. im going to lst them soon they are about on avg 6 inches tall. very healthy plants, still dont know which one is going to be my mother.
> 
> 
> titties....


Nice bro! Make sure you top them throughout veg! I some like to stat @ the 5th node and then keep topping over the next month or so after. I actually waited til about 15th node before I started topping and bushing her out, but that's simply because they're outdoors and I wanted to have a taller/thicker stalk at the bottom without any branches attached so that I can still get in there and water/feed/tie them up, ... It's worked out really well. For my first outdoor/gh grow, I'd say overall their planning/placement/and care the past 6 months has put them on Cloud 9. Every day the nugs are getting noticably bigger & more frosted. Leaves are doing the same, which is uncommon at this point in time for a lot of strains. There's the good ole WHITE genetics for ya!

Thx for sharing!


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 24, 2010)

Here are some pic updates for how my White Widow is coming along ... The smell is starting to get very potent!!! 









One Love!!!


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 24, 2010)

StarTrek (Stargazer x Trainwreck) - Sweet, strong grapefruit-like scent mixed with the traditional, funky original trainwreck





 100% Legal/Medical - For Personal Use


----------



## Unclepauly (Sep 24, 2010)

My Sensi Star looks almost identical to these.. is sensi star from the same line of genetics?


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 24, 2010)

Unclepauly said:


> My Sensi Star looks almost identical to these.. is sensi star from the same line of genetics?


I originally posted this to be a new & local unknown. I was able to do some further research and think you may be right. This could be Sensi Star x Trainwreck. Very interesting. Way to bring that to my attention unclepauly!

My bro grabbed this from the local guy at a cannabis meeting, and knows very little about genetics & growing. He's kinda more educated on just smoking it haha. But ya, I was disappointed when he came back with it as an unknown, and from what the guy told him he made it sound like his own creation. 

Have you grown the Sensi Star before? If so, please share your opinions on it and how it compares to other strains! Would love to have a better idea of what to expect, should this be Sensi Star in my hybrid. 

Cheers!


----------



## brock (Sep 25, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> I got 8 oz dry of my 2 plants from nirvana, not bad as it was my first grow i thought and they started off life in a bad way lol - on my windowshelf/ house lamp lol before i bought the set up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pictures, i like the first one, that stash would keep any smoker going for a few months


----------



## brock (Sep 25, 2010)

Mazar i Shariff said:


> Here are some pic updates for how my White Widow is coming along ... The smell is starting to get very potent!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yummy yummy yummy my fav strain of all times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lovely plants going to be a brilliant yield


----------



## brock (Sep 25, 2010)

Mazar i Shariff said:


> StarTrek (Stargazer x Trainwreck) - Sweet, strong grapefruit-like scent mixed with the traditional, funky original trainwreck
> 
> View attachment 1175888
> 
> ...


smoked this in amsterdam was an amazing smoke, these look super sparkley


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 25, 2010)

So while yesterday was the first sunny day we've had here in a while, when I woke up this morning I was left speechless as I gazed at a clear blue sky. Not a cloud in sight. The girls have been BEGGING for this! We've literally been covered by fog & overcast for a lil over a week. This is supposed to last for a while now, and a local meteorologist with a VERY GOOD record in calling seasonal changes has called for an Indian Summer this year and expects lots of sun throughout the month of October. So happy to hear that. While the girls are doing great, it goes without saying that a week of sun vs a week of fog/overcast would have equated to a bit more bud growth than what I've seen thus far, so I'm just crossing my fingers n hoping that the worst is behind me.

One Love


----------



## Spanishfly (Sep 25, 2010)

Here is my best WW lady this year.



Chopped her Tuesday, she is now hanging up to dry.


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks like it'll be a nice yield

Any closeups for us to look at to see how frosted you got the buds? 

I know you said you chopped Tuesday, but what day of flowering did that mark when you cut? I'm planning on allowing 10 weeks for mine.

Any comments on my pictures in comparison to what you saw in your week 4?
'


----------



## Gopedxr (Sep 26, 2010)

Your girls are looking outstanding. Looks like indoor looken buds outside! Haha great job!


----------



## anomolies (Sep 26, 2010)

Spanishfly said:


> Here is my best WW lady this year.
> 
> View attachment 1177172
> 
> ...


cool, let us know the yield!


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 27, 2010)

Gopedxr said:


> Your girls are looking outstanding. Looks like indoor looken buds outside! Haha great job!


Thx bro! 

And technically, they are supposed to be even better than indoor

Indoor is great because it allows you a more controlled enviornment, as well as a perimeter that protects your plants from anything an exposed outdoor enviornment would leave you open to

Outdoor is great because it allows you to harvest the sun, the most powerful & inexpensive light source available 

And GREENHOUSE, my friend, is the best of both worlds! I've heard gh buds can get pretty ridiculous, and I'm starting to see that now. I'll snap some pic updates Oct 1


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 6, 2010)

So I started to multi-harvest my White Widow two days ago ... The trichs were starting to go amber on me, hairs were extremely dark, and it just looked ready to rock. But because of it's placement the lower growth was not getting much light which is sad, because I was very excited for this strain. I'm hoping the multi-harvest and exposing light for an extra week or so on the rest of the plant will help the rest develop into cola-sized nugs, or atleast close. Doing a multiple topping with such little space was a big learning experience for me in a long greenhouse grow. While I properly anticipated & managed the vertical growth, I did not properly anticipate the branching/crowding. 

I decided not to weigh the colas wet, as I was worried about being depressed about the results. It will still be some great top shelf to pull out for special occassions and whenever I am in severe pain, but this was definetely a disappointing result. It's been going strong since Feb, and I think I could have pulled much more off her had I kept her indoors under a HPS. I'm legally allowed 12 plants, so doing 9 plants outdoors and 3 indoors would have been the best solution, as I could have had 3 indoor plants yield close to 1g per watt every 2 months, get a few harvests, and then the 9 plants outdoor would prob yield close to or the same as the 12, due to the fact that 9 in that same area would allow better spacing, thus more light penetration to lower growth, and in the end, more yield per plant. 

This was certainly a lesson well learned. I guess the only thing that prevented me from doing the indoor was the fact that I'm renting, the only room available for it really wasn't suitable, and I couldn't cut holes into the walls or anything to run proper ducting & ventillation, so I opted out on that. Again, I have been indoor for years, this was my first outdoor grow, first time in a greenhouse, and first time going 90% organic. So while I'm still happy with the results, I know the potential could have been much better. And again, it all comes down to proper spacing/light penetration to all the plants bud sites. I guess that's the beauty of it tho, you live & learn. My outdoor will only get better & better! 

I will add pics shortly of the final product, dried & cured! Thx for all that are still following along with this thread. =)


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 8, 2010)

View attachment 1200797



View attachment 1200800


----------



## greenjumble (Oct 9, 2010)

I have experience with the Seedsman White Widow. It turned out to lean Sativa with a harvest of about 1.75 oz under 400hps and 84w CFl in hydro with a recipe around 350 ppm anda ph in the upper 5's. Handles the ph fluctuations well and much better than the white Rhino did. It is definaltey a Indica high qulity to it but without the sleepy factor or any paraboia at all. I really like it. Itsa very pleasant smoke. It's a giod smoke and a mid range yeilder. I got 2.5 off of the White Rhino in the same bath.


----------



## greenjumble (Oct 9, 2010)

The skunk no1 yeilded much better if your looking for an up smoke. Greenhouses WW is more Indica Dominant, Seedsman is more close to the orinal and more Sativa Dominant but you can always get the orginal which is the black widow. ZZTHolug hit never sems ot be availabel when I look onThe attitude these days.


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 10, 2010)

Just chopped down the rest of the plant (except for the base and a couple developing nugs at the very bottom. It made lots of room and got all the nugs that were heavier & finished out of the way, so I figured I could leave that there and see if they can get past all the stress of such a big chop and get a bit bigger now that they are exposed.

Pictures will follow

Yield currently unknown ... I WILL keep you all updated on that, as that was the original reason for this post was to discuss what a White Widow can yield outdoors. 

I did sample a top cola that I chopped slightly earlier as the stem somewhat cracked and I figured it would prob start to die anyway, so here is the smoke report on my first time blazing it.

Strain: White Widow (Organic/Greenhouse)

Breeder: Unknown Genetics

Scale on 1 to 10 (10 = Highest):

Appearance: 8
Aroma: 7
Smoke: 7
Potency: 8
High (Intensity): 8
High (Duration): 6
Flavor: 8
OVERALL: 7.42

Notes: Honestly, I expected a bit more yield and a bit denser buds, but the potency is there, it tastes great, the organics worked out very well, and it's not even fully cured so it's only going to get better and better and I'm sure if I cured it longer these #'s would be slightly diff. But this is my current analysis for what I have at the moment, so it's still looking great. We'll see if this cannabis cup winner can surprise me a bit more after some more curing. =)


----------



## davidbrean (May 4, 2020)

Mazar i Shariff said:


> Question for all you White Widow growers out there ... WHAT is the most yield you have ever pulled off one plant? I'm very interested to hear outdoor #s, but curious what indoor is pulling in for comparison.


1 month to go for me so remind me and Il tell you


----------



## pickle408 (May 4, 2020)

Grew a few outdoor last year in 150gallon smart pots and got an average of 3 pounds per.


----------



## 517redeye (May 5, 2020)

my cousin grew widow outdoor in 25 g burlap got about lb a plant , i gotten 1/2lb in 20 g pots inside but have never grown straight white widow i've grow blueberryXWW and bigbudXww


----------

